# Obesity and mood disorders



## lepetite (Jun 19, 2007)

I am looking for some links or reading material on the relation between obesity and mood disorders. I know obesity can lead to say depression and that depression can cause lack of physical activity and overeating to feel better that can can lead to obesity. If anyone has some valid information I would greatly appreciate if you could pass it on as I am writing a paper for my biological psychology class and would like some different areas other than through my ebscohost at the library.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 19, 2007)

This is probably a good starting point: http://www.google.com/search?source...GGLJ:2006-29,GGLJ:en&q=obesity+AND+depression

Psychology Today: The Obesity-Depression Link
Are you overweight? Depressed? The two problems may be linked.
http://psychologytoday.com/articles/pto-20030527-000010.html - 33k - Cached - Similar pages - Note this 

Depression and Obesity
The results of the three studies indicate that depression in childhood and adolescence may lead to adolescence or adult obesity ...
http://www.childadvocate.net/depression_and_obesity.htm - 12k - Cached - Similar pages - Note this 

InteliHealth: A study of the elderly (who are more likely to be in poor health) contradicts the assumed association between obesity and depression. ...
http://www.intelihealth.com/IH/ihtIH/WSSAN000/8271/8641/192512.html?d=dmtContent - 49k - Cached - Similar pages - Note this 

Obesity & Depression in Adolescents.
Obesity & Depression in Adolescents. Depression as a Cause of Obesity.
http://www.annecollins.com/diet-news/obesity-depression.htm - 19k - Cached - Similar pages - Note this 

Depression and Morbid Obesity
Given the association between obesity and depression, anti-depression drug treatment requires careful monitoring and follow-up. ...
http://www.annecollins.com/weight_health/depression-morbid-obesity.htm - 11k - Cached - Similar pages - Note this 

Obesity-depression associations in the population.
This article summarizes data on the relationship between obesity and depression in the population. Both obesity and depression are increasingly prevalent ...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...ve&db=PubMed&list_uids=12377306&dopt=Abstract - Similar pages - Note this 

Obesity, Shame, and Depression in School-Aged Children: A ...
There is a significant statistical association between adolescent obesity and depression. Effects of experiences of shame, parental separation, and parental ...
http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/cgi/content/full/116/3/e389 - Similar pages - Note this 

Obesity and Depression
Background The relationship between depression and severe obesity is unclear. We examined depression before and after surgically induced weight loss. ...
http://www.healthcentral.com/drdean/408/60641.html - 37k - Cached - Similar pages - Note this 

Obesity Linked to Depression, or Vice Versa - CME Teaching Brief ...
Explain to patients who ask that this study did not establish a causal link between obesity and depression, but that there is evidence to suggest a possible ...
http://www.medpagetoday.com/Psychiatry/Depression/tb/3668 - 54k - Cached - Similar pages - Note this 

Obesity and Depression - MSN Health & Fitness - Depression
A: The link between obesity and depression belongs on the list of chicken and egg scenarios—which comes first? Americans adults and children have high rates ...
http://health.msn.com/centers/depression/articlepage.aspx?cp-documentid=100124161 - 24k - Cached - Similar pages - Note this


----------



## lepetite (Jun 20, 2007)

Dave,
Thank you for the links. I really appreciate that and can use some of them in conjunction with my professional articles.


----------

